# The Holy grail for lats?



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Never used one but can see why it was rated as it gave my lats a stretch I haven't felt before


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Decent for a stretch/a few exercises in to a back workout but you'll need the usual bread and butter exercises to build legitimately big/thick lats.


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

sure cos dorian says so…. I find wide grip pull ups much better for lats, for starters


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Don’t rate these machines myself don’t get much from it, lat pull downs and dumbell rows much better for me for lats


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

+Cable motorcycle rows FTW


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Barbell rows, pull ups and dumbbell rows with progression will build anyones back. Don't need anything fancy imo but that does look like an enjoyable toy


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Skittlez said:


> Weighted pull ups are the best in the whole universe bro


Exactly... how do you think buzz light-year got wings


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Skittlez said:


> Exactly… how do you think Batman got wings


Exactly... How do you think Susan Boyle got wings


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Skittlez said:


> Exactly… how do you think Eddie the Eagle got wings


Don't joke about that. You do realise I'm part of the Jamaican bobsleigh team? They let me in after a couple days in that heatwave. Life long dream come true. P.s. @vlb sorry for going off topic. I love you brohomo


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

There was a nautilus one at my old gym and I didn't rate the movement. I would sooner do a straight arm pull down with a rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Obs, anyone can have wings nowadays…


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Best lat width exercise for me hands down, RIP John Meadows.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nWo said:


> Best lat width exercise for me hands down, RIP John Meadows.


Rip indeed


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rarely see them in gyms these days . I love them . Good to start off a back session for a nice pre exhaust warm up without involving the biceps or a finisher of course . But personally I would stick them at the front


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

nWo said:


> Best lat width exercise for me hands down, RIP John Meadows.


Yes love the stretch , feel these like no other all the way down to the lower lat. great exercise


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

vlb said:


> View attachment 217496
> 
> View attachment 217497
> 
> ...


Like most machines they vary greatly from manufacturer to manufacturer but if you find the set up that suits you, then it’s a great bit of kit.
Nautilus I found to be the best and Hammer Strength pretty much useless.
It’s best used as a pre exhaust to a pull down imo. The burn it gives in the lats is like nothing I’ve found any other movement gives.


----------

